# New from Colorado Springs, Co



## KLBCOS (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi I am hoping to bring beekeeping this spring. I am very interested in the Warre hive. I plan to take the local bee school class in March to learn what I can. I also care for my two grandsons during the day along with 100+ chickens in a small egg production operation. So, bee seem to be the natural next step in homesteading.

I look forward to learn much from this forum and ask a lot of questions along the way.


----------



## WWBee (Jun 18, 2015)

welcome


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## BeeMoose (Oct 19, 2013)

Welcome to Beesource. It's an addictive hobby (as are chickens)


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome:


----------



## FrakerAcres (Jan 10, 2016)

Welcome, I'm a new bee keeper as well


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with the chickens and the bees in 2016!


----------



## KLBCOS (Jan 10, 2016)

Thanks for all the greetings. And yes, chickens are very addictive. I am out in the yard all the time anyway. So why not add bees. I have the choice of two locations, my house or my daughters house wih the chickens. Plus, do I build a warre hive or use an 8 frame medium super and build a modified Lang for ease of finding resources. Oh well, the adventure is just around the corner.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

